# 2011 Felt AR4 Price?



## dogbert18 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi -
I am looking to sell my 2011 AR4 model. I have rode less than 250 miles on the bike and want to change it. Any thoughts on what the market price would be for a used model?

Thanks,
/jim


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

Is there something specific that you don't like on the AR? I'm curios,because I can't find much information about them.


----------

